# I don't get this Sub-Fourm



## KaiserVadin (Jul 10, 2008)

I thought your apost to RP in it o.o


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 10, 2008)

It's just for discussion on personas, or sharing them. No roleplaying on this forum, but with the multitude of furry RP places, this shouldn't prevent anyone.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 10, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> It's just for discussion on personas, or sharing them. No roleplaying on this forum, but with the multitude of furry RP places, this shouldn't prevent anyone.



So just to talk about how I came about my fursona ?


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 10, 2008)

Haha.. I dunno.. I see the Fursonas Personas sub-forum as pointless, but others want to share their fursonas, so you can post info about whatever you have. Description, pictures, have at it. You're still free to find others to RP with here. It just has to be taken off the forum is all.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 10, 2008)

I thought the concept was silly, myself.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 10, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:


> I thought the concept was silly, myself.



I remember seeing the idea thrown out there, and the next thing I knew, the forum appeared. Quickest change I've ever seen come of anything here, heheh.

Whatever though.. the forum isn't all about what I want, so that's fine..... I guess


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> I thought your apost to RP in it o.o



I thought Dragoneer and Codewolf said no because things could get "carried away". If not them, i'm saying it now.


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 7, 2021)

This is fursona discussion, so I guess you could talk about roleplays. But, I would go to the Tavern instead, you'll have much better luck there since it's specifically for roleplays.


----------

